# Hario V60 major brewing problems



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi all

I have a Hario V60-02 server set and my pouring kettle only arrived last weekend so this past week I have been using it properly for the first time, and as you have probably guessed from the title my results have not been good.

I saw this video on youtube





 it is one of almost thousands of V60 videos available but the only one where I know the person is using the same grinder as me, a Hario Ceramic Slim.

I contacted the user and he said the grind setting he uses for V60 is, turn the adjustment nut as tight as it will go (finest) then unwind it 8 clicks. This I used as a starting point but in all my resulting brews I am getting a strong/dark taste to the coffee which is not smooth at all and it makes the coffee bland in that I cannot "taste" the coffee.

I started using the usual 60g/1L so 12g/200ml and I have tried everything from up dosing to 14g/200ml and even changing my grind from 5 clicks up to 12-13 clicks but I just cannot escape this dark taste. I have always left my water standing for however long it takes me to grind the coffee and it is standing in a glass serving vessel for probably 30+sec before I transfer it to my pouring device so I have eliminated scorching the grinds.

My timing is pretty good I finish pouring 200ml in 2min and it comes through anywhere between 2 min -2.20-2.30

I have seen so many V60 videos and in all of hem it looks easy(ish) but I must be jinxed or something.

I was just wondering if anyone has any idea what the hell is going on here as I have just about gone through a whole 250g bag of beans without 1 decent cup and it is frustrating.

Many thanks

HLA91


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Out of interest what coffee were you using?

The threads method isn't without it's faults as you can have 1/3 and 1/2 turns without a click, each with a little bit of impact on grind size.

Timing sounds okay, so try adding a stir to the routine (sticking with same grinder setting) as this will give the coffee more contact time with the water and may mellow this out.

Try pouring the water at a hotter temp. The delay may mean it has cooled too much and therefore the extraction is affected


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

The coffee is HasBean Brazil Fazenda Acaia Pulped Natural roasted a week ago today. Now you come to mention it I did for a split second think, what links all of the methods i have tried and the coffee is the one constant but I highly its the coffee I have never had anything but great coffee from Hasbean.

I will ask the youtube user what thread level he is on just to see if that can give me a bit more to go on rather than clicks.

As for the stir, how do you reccomend I do that as I am keeping the bed quite low so there is not much room to stir?

Hotter temp = I will pop the water straight into my pouring kettle and put the lid on and *then* grind so at least more heat is being retained.

Cheers

HLA91


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd grind first.

Stick the kettle on when you start grinding, then as soon as you are finished pour the water into the jug, next dump the grounds into the rinsed paper filter

Make a well, then pour in 30-45g water and let it bloom (30 seconds)

Then fill in an elliptical motion until half full, let sit for a second, fill again, stir, then let drain

See if that works


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

> until half full


 Do you mean bring the water level halfway up the cone? What about brew time I dont know if I will be able to get 2 min, but I am willing to try anything at this point so I will give it a go.

Cheers

HLA91


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

As you haven't changed the amount of water you are using overall the brew time should be fairly similiar


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ok I will give it a shot

EDIT: I just found a brewing guide on barisimo suggesting 29-32g of coffee for 360ml of water, that is 10g more than the avergage 60g/1L, any views?

Cheers

HLA91


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Well I just tried now, one click finer than usual (7 clicks instead of 8) and I ground first then boiled the water so the temperature was higher than normal and I raised the water level a tad more (not too much though). Brew time was 3 min (2min pour,came through in 3) but sadly my arch enemy the dark taste was still there, I will keep trying different methods.

But any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

More coffee will result in a weaker brew so you could try that approach

Try a range of beans too though as not all beans are equal.

The 60g/L is a guideline and some ratios need to be higher or lower


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Well I have another bag of beans ready so maybe new beans will be turning point. Will let you know how it all turns out

HLA91


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

I found 13g of HB dot com blend which is month old but just brewed 12g/200ml the time was over 3 min I put that down to age but the taste was different.

The dark taste was replaced or possible merged by this strong taste (put this down to long brew time) but the high acidity of the blend was still cutting through and the cup was probably the most enjoyable I have since my V60 experimenting has started so maybe my current beans are just not meant to be so I think a new bag of beans will be opened tomorrow.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

After lots of googling (the network admin must think I'm obsessed with coffee, hang on I am obsessed) I came across a few points which I put together.

Grind - One person said he ground quite coarse for his V60 and had good results

Pour - Keep the bed real low and add water then wait till it stops streaming through the bottom and it drips then add more

I took these points and I just brewed a cup 200ml/12g/2.30 and it was good. Good in that I had no dark harsh taste but kinda bad in that it just tasted like "coffee" nothing special at all, but totally drinkable compared to my previous 20+ cups. So I have found out how to eliminate the dark taste but I will keep my coarser grind setting and play with the other variables and see if I can liven the cup up a bit.

If anyone has any suggestions then please say

HLA91


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Well I brewed a cup of Costa Rica Finca de Licho 2010-2011 using 200ml/12g/3min on 18 clicks and it was gorgeous. Light, sweet crisp and divine. I think my problem was I was grinding too fine but I am pretty sure I have cracked it now but the coffee is just outstanding and I will be ordering some more of it very soon.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Finally remembered to reply, and you've sorted it







Glad to hear you're happy with it now. I've got to admit that I'm not as taken with the V60 as I initially expected - doesn't (for me at least) stand out particularly against the pour over I already had. My method is pretty much as you have it now - although I generally brew slightly larger cups/mugs (250ml/15g to 300ml/18g), so I fill it a little higher initially, to keep the time under 3 minutes.

I hope the other beans brew nicely too - let us know


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

I will probably tweak slightly more as my last 2 cups have been nice, great flavors but slightly weak/watery but probably just a click or 2 finer will sort that. I just have to decide what to use as my next beans, I have

Guatamala El Bosque Amatitlan

Has Bean Four Bean Blend

El Salvador Finca La Fany 2010-2011

Looking a the cup profile it will probably be the Guatamala El Bosque Amatitlan that sounds quite nice, Milk chocolate, grape, apple, cherry, spice, looking good


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

The El Bosque is lovely - great filter coffee, complex, and changing flavour quite a lot with temp too. The La Fany is a good one to try too - I always think of it as a very elegant coffee, should suit nicely in the V60. It's great when all options are good options


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Well I look forward to those then, all these came in the Has Bean Filter Starter Pack 5 bags for £21 which is a great price, ok so maybe the last bag or 2 wont be at their very best being about a month old but I'm sure they will be fine.

What you said about El Bosque, I found that in the Costa Rica Finca de Licho 2010-2011 that as it cooled the honey sweetness become more noticable until it peaked then it started to drop off agian at which point I made sure I finished the cup


----------

